# Trying a poll



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

Let's talk chickens!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

Yay, it worked.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

We have five of them right now.

Two older ones, one is a nice sweet girl the other
is the hen from you know where.  She's so mean to everyone else.  She chases the cat, pecks at the other chickens and even bit me the other day so hard on the foot that I bled!   She may become dinner next week ( hubby will have to kill, clean and cook her cuz, I may be MAD at her but I don't hate her that much)

And then we have the chicks.( 2 months old)  All three are great for different reasons.
The first is the calmest chicken that I've ever met.  She will just stand on my arm for as long as I'll let her and she looks much more like a hawk than a chicken.
I like the second one because she is so pretty.  White and black.

And then there's Katie.  My favorite little girl.   She's a Polish Crested chicken.  They say she won't be much of a layer but...I got her only because of her looks so that's ok.   She's supposed to be a show chicken.
I had a dream of showing her at the fair.  LOLOLOLOL  that will never happen.  She's the ugliest chicken you'll ever see.   Her poor upper beak is so curved over that the lower one has been forced all the way to the right side of her face.   Talk about silly looking.  But... I love her anyway.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

My sister had chickens for about a year. The rooster attacked her one day and almost scratched her face off.

I have no idea what she finally did with them. I know neither her nor her husband could have killed them for stew.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

We don't have a rooster.  We want eggs NOT more chickens.   I have heard the males could be really mean but I didn't know the hens could be so tough.


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have any chickens.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL Middie.  I was going to list produce but I decided on fun chickens.   I was on one site where I could never figure out the polls.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2006)

One mean one..............me


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 25, 2006)

Why must I ALWAYS GET THE CRAZY ONES! Birds of a feather?


----------



## wasabi (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## FryBoy (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, not everyone has chickens! 

I have a parrot -- does he count?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 25, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Hey, not everyone has chickens!
> 
> I have a parrot -- does he count?




Parrots>chickens.......but are they as tasty?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 26, 2006)

I have 20 chickens and one rooster. No mean ones, not even the rooster, though the setting hens will peck if I try to move them off the eggs.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 26, 2006)

I know absolutely NOTHING about chickens. I have seen pretty ones at chicken shows on Discovery Channel, though.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 26, 2006)

No chickens, but my sis had 4 turkeys, does that count?  I hate those ugly suckers...unless they're in my oven of course


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 26, 2006)

3 We own three baby chicks


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2006)

What kind do you have Jen?   I love them when they are babies!  So cute and sweet!!

But boy oh boy do they poop a lot!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 26, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Hey, not everyone has chickens!
> 
> I have a parrot -- does he count?


 
Remember the Parrot joke. He was saying bad words so the owner put him in the freezer. When he let the parrot out he was good as gold. Then he asked what the he!! did the chicken do.


----------



## cjs (Jul 27, 2006)

How come the poll closed so quickly????? I miss having chickens everytime I throw a bunch of salad trimmings in the garbage...no, I'm not doing composting anymore either. No more mother earth - I just want to travel...


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 27, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> How come the poll closed so quickly????? I miss having chickens everytime I throw a bunch of salad trimmings in the garbage...no, I'm not doing composting anymore either. No more mother earth - I just want to travel...


I dont know Jean   We are having salmon tonight


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 27, 2006)

I had seven chickens yesterday morning. 
They are now Mixed with coconut, mango and banana inside someone's tum...


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

Muahahahahaha.....I love you Clive!


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 28, 2006)

I bought 7 of those suckers yesterday and this afternoon I'm going to stuff a beer can up one's butt and BBQ it


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

I sure have known you 2 would cook 'em!  This was a lovely thread about people who have chickens as pets....right?  ...........RIGHT?

No one here would actually eat them, would they?


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> No one here would actually eat them, would they?


 
HB, my grandmother raised chickens when I was growing up for our Sunday dinner. I had one very special little chick that followed me everywhere I went. Well, the little chick grew up & guess who had the "honor" of killing & cleaning it for dinner? You got it, ME!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

Crewsk, I'm one of those people who just don't want to know how that chicken, beef or pork got to my table.     I had a cow 'pet' at my stable who's name was Moo.  One day I was eating dinner there...and I guess you know what happened.  I couldn't eat beef for a year.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh Jan, you poor sweet thang    I have no problem with the way something gets to my kitchen as long as _I_ don't have to kill it, clean it, or butcher it!  "Oh, I'm sorry about your pet calf!  Isn't this great veal?"  or "Crewsk, it's too bad about you losing your pet, but don't you think brined chicken is better tasting than non-brined?"


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 29, 2006)

*THWACK* BJ.


----------

